# Links to Andalucian provincal bus companies?



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

It's easy to find info on bus routes between Cities and towns with major tourist appeal. I'm looking for bus companies and their routes that mostly serve the locals in the province.  For example, Cadiz-centric routes. Got links for the provinces of Granada, Jaen, Cordobo, Malaga, Sevilla or Huelva? 

In April, I arrive at Granada to start 5 weeks of travel in Spain. I'd rather spend time considering routes and towns before the trip than during it.


----------



## WomBatt (Sep 10, 2012)

Post what you have for the greater good and so I do not waste my time providing you with the same.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

I have only the Cadiz link.


----------



## WomBatt (Sep 10, 2012)

So what does this mean - 'Got links for the provinces of Granada, Jaen, Cordobo, Malaga, Sevilla or Huelva'?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

WomBatt said:


> So what does this mean - 'Got links for the provinces of Granada, Jaen, Cordobo, Malaga, Sevilla or Huelva'?


I wrote "Got links for the provinces of Granada, Jaen, Cordobo, Malaga, Sevilla or Huelva?" It means you missed the question mark.


----------



## WomBatt (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry, I did not follow your cryptic, but you did give an example immediately before, as if you had made the effort and found more.

www.alsa.es will get you between those cities and a google for ayuntamiento (city/town hall) website of wherever will give the buses within the cities. If you want any other journey which alsa or tgcomes does not cover provide it. And do not forget train Renfe but it maybe not within your budget.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

WomBatt said:


> Sorry, I did not follow your cryptic, but you did give an example immediately before, as if you had made the effort and found more.


No problem.



WomBatt said:


> www.alsa.es will get you between those cities and a google for ayuntamiento (city/town hall) website of wherever will give the buses within the cities. If you want any other journey which alsa or tgcomes does not cover provide it. And do not forget train Renfe but it maybe not within your budget.


Thanks for the tip on ayuntamiento. I googled one town and found URLs for five bus companies that serve it. That's not routes but it's a start.

By the way, the only Andalusian province where ALSA serves more than the major destinations is Almeria - the one province I didn't mention.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Dancebert. That's a good idea to get familiar with the bus routes before your trip. Here's a link to many provincial and national bus routes. All of these buses leave from Malaga bus station, but you can obviously pick them up from other towns too.

Buses in Malaga, bus timetables for Malaga, Costa del Sol, Andalucia


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Google "transporte metropolitano" plus the city name. Here's the one for Granada.

Consorcio de Transporte


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Here's a link to many provincial and national bus routes. All of these buses leave from Malaga bus station, but you can obviously pick them up from other towns too.
> 
> Buses in Malaga, bus timetables for Malaga, Costa del Sol, Andalucia


Thanks! The site also has starting points throughout Andalucia, and a list of bus companies  (but only 1 link)

I found a site with older, hard coded schedules. Schedules change, but routes are limited by geography and roads, so their route information could be useful.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> Google "transporte metropolitano" plus the city name. Here's the one for Granada.
> 
> Consorcio de Transporte


Thanks! and D'oh! I didn't expect to find out-and-back routes to the alrededores (surroundings) on metropolitan bus sites. That's going to make considering day trips easy. I appreciate the site linked to other Consorcio in Andalucia.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In this area there are several private (but receiving AC support) bus companies that provide necessary (to/from work, school and the odd shoppers' bus) services. Our local one is Contreras, in Jaén there is Urena. Of course Alsa also pass through and do the express intercity stuff and the local buses link with them.


----------

